# Healthy Resons to Enjoy Real Butter



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2017)

I use the original Smart Balance spread for some things, and use light olive oil to put on my hot vegetables sometimes, maybe a little bit of both.  But I still like to use salted butter on a lot of things.  Some healthy reasons to enjoy real butter. http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/10-healthy-reasons-enjoy-real-butter1




> *10 Healthy Reasons To Enjoy Real Butter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 29, 2017)

I eat butter because I love the taste. 
At my age I'm not too worried about extending my life out a few months if it means years of miserable food.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 30, 2017)

We’ve been eating real butter a long time.   Didn’t like the ingredients listed in that fake stuff.   We’ve switched to Kerrygold from Ireland, can taste the difference.


----------



## nvtribefan (Sep 30, 2017)

I use only unsalted butter for baking and Kerrygold for table use.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Sep 30, 2017)

I use ghee for nearly everything these days. All of the flavor of butter without the dairy protein (casein) that doesn't work well for me. I still use some butter, also coconut oil, olive oil, avocado oil and some nut oils to add flavor.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2017)

I've always loved real, salted butter.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 30, 2017)

We only use real butter, usually buy it at Sam’s club, since it stores well. I no longer use any kind of vegetable oils for cooking, and use coconut oil for cooking and sautéing. 
I use olive oil in salads or sometimes the fractionated coconut oil to make my salad dressings. 
I know that most mayo is made with some kind of vegetable oil; and I intend to start making my own mayo with the coconut oil, which is a MCT (medium chain triglyceride), and is about the healthiest oil you can use.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 30, 2017)

I read somewhere that  oleo  was  ONE  atom  short  from being  PLASTIC  !

We've never had margarine  in our home.  It has always  been  butter.

Can't understand   UNsalted butter  or why there IS  such a thing.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 30, 2017)

Falcon said:


> ...Can't understand   UNsalted butter  or why there IS  such a thing.


Agree.  I only bought it once, by mistake.  Peace.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Sep 30, 2017)

Falcon, unsalted butter is better for baking. Salt and moisture vary rather wildly in unsalted butter.

Other than that, no reason I know of, unless someone is on a sodium restricted diet.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 30, 2017)

I was using small amounts of Smart Balance until I attended a session with a nutritionist, for my diabetes.  The nutritionist told me that in order for Smart Balance to be effective I would need to consume three tablespoons a day.  I switched back to unsalted butter.

I prefer European style cultured butter that has a little more _tang_ to it.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 1, 2017)

We've been using butter for many years but have only recently switched to unsalted butter. Most everything you buy these days has way too much salt in it.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2017)

I read somewhere that putting salt into butter was started to hide inferior qualities in some butters.  It seems people got used to the salty taste.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2017)

Nothing like hot butter with fresh king crab legs! :topsy_turvy:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2017)

This vitamin K2 he's talking about is interesting, I never heard of it. (Yes to the crab and ditto for lobster)

_Everything in moderation, including moderation. - Julia Child_


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 2, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I read somewhere that putting salt into butter was started to hide inferior qualities in some butters.  It seems people got used to the salty taste.



It also increases the shelf life of butter. I'm sure people who sell butter are grateful for the salt.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 2, 2017)

Is butter a fad again.

It was considered poison at one time.

Personally I would rather cook with margarine.  It doesn't spatter as much a butter.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 2, 2017)

I love salted butter but usually end up using the tub margarine for table use because I can never remember to take the butter out of the refrigerator before hand then it is rock hard and next to impossible to spread. I know I can soften it a bit in the microwave but I don't think it's good to do that every night.


----------



## nvtribefan (Oct 2, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I read somewhere that  oleo  was  ONE  atom  short  from being  PLASTIC  !
> 
> We've never had margarine  in our home.  It has always  been  butter.
> 
> Can't understand   UNsalted butter  or why there IS  such a thing.



It's used in cooking, so  the cook controls the amount of salt in a recipe.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 3, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love salted butter but usually end up using the tub margarine for table use because I can never remember to take the butter out of the refrigerator before hand then it is rock hard and next to impossible to spread. I know I can soften it a bit in the microwave but I don't think it's good to do that every night.



Ruth, try a butter bell.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 3, 2017)

We keep a stick of butter in a dish on the table all the time. Easy to spread and never have a problem with it. Salted or unsalted doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 3, 2017)

Aunt Bea I had a butter bell. My Son and hubby can use it up in one meal! Especially if we have corn or mashed potatoes. rkunsaw,I remember my Mom leaving the butter out with no problems also. My daughter married a doctor and if he saw that on the table he would drop dead.


----------

